

Procrastination: what we know - akkartik
http://lesswrong.com/lw/3w3/how_to_beat_procrastination

======
RiderOfGiraffes
How is this not receiving upvotes and getting substantial discussion? It's
well written, constructive, and extensively referenced. I've bookmarked it for
re-skimming regularly to try to help me overcome my chronic procrastination
problem.

Maybe it's just the novelty, but it's already helped me today.

